# Prewar Harley? Neck.



## ace (Dec 27, 2021)

Original condition. $20 shipping.


----------



## 63caddy (Dec 27, 2021)

$50


----------



## ace (Dec 27, 2021)

ND


----------



## 63caddy (Dec 27, 2021)

$75


----------



## ace (Dec 27, 2021)

ND


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 27, 2021)

$100


----------



## ace (Dec 27, 2021)

Nd


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 27, 2021)

$125


----------



## ace (Dec 27, 2021)

Nd


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 27, 2021)

$150


----------



## ace (Dec 27, 2021)

nd


----------

